# do you like Tattoos?



## Svante (Jun 18, 2011)

this guy his dad put a tattoo o n his arm. it is cool.  
 i like tattoos but i dont have any yet.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 18, 2011)

Tattoos are for self centered, degenerate scumbags. Or for people who wanna' *look* like self centered, degenerate scumbags.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 18, 2011)

I have one tattoo....on top of my right foot...in memory of my Mother


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've never had any issues with him or his family.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Tattoos are for self centered, degenerate scumbags. Or for people who wanna' *look* like self centered, degenerate scumbags.



And you have......... how many..........?


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I have one tattoo....on top of my right foot...in memory of my Mother



You have a mole on the fourth toe of your left foot. On the Island of Papua New Guinea, you would be an idolized Godess.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 18, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I have one tattoo....on top of my right foot...in memory of my Mother
> ...




Well...should I feel honored??
Cause that's not a mole love, it's a sore...and it hurt quite a bit when it first happened.
I dropped a screwdriver on my foot, and the tip landed right there, and left me with a nice red circle for a while


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Color it up with a magic marker, and stick with the Godess story...chuckle


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's me:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 18, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Here's me:



I hope those weren't indelible magic markers............


----------



## Dabs (Jun 18, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



It's gone now percy *smiles*
All better


----------



## Dabs (Jun 18, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's me:
> ...



Holy colorful shit!!
Can you imagine living out the rest of your life in that way??
I couldn't do that....but I still can notice, he has a lazy eye, his right side.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



All men are half lazy. Usually when it comes to coloring between the lines.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 18, 2011)

I can appreciate _some_ tattoos as art. Other then that i really don't care for them.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 18, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Tattoos are for self centered, degenerate scumbags. Or for people who wanna' *look* like self centered, degenerate scumbags.
> ...


I was at my sisters house a few years ago and there was this one guy (out of shape of course) who had a tattoo of something or other on his chest. I asked him why he got the tattoo. He replied:

"I got this to show people who I am and where I'm from!" I told him I have the same thing but it's called a *drivers license*.

And yes, he was a ex-con, degenerate scumbag.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a few and I certainly don't consider myself a degenerate. In fact quite the opposite.

Honestly I consider people that judge others by they way the look or dress quite cowardly and shallow. You know, the type that talk big shit with impunity from behind their keyboards?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 18, 2011)

Svante said:


> this guy his dad put a tattoo o n his arm. it is cool.
> i like tattoos but i dont have any yet.



That kid is a kid and his father is nuts for letting him get a tat at such a young age.  What seems cool at 13 will likely seem dweeby at 20.  

THIS is just plain stooopid:  Girl gets 152 facebook 'friends' tattooed on arm.  Dork.






Girl Gets All Her Facebook Friends Tattooed On Her Arm | Tosh.0 Blog


I don't dislike tattoos at all but some are better than others and now that nearly everyone has one . . . . who wants to be a conformist.  Weren't tattoos originally meant for the non-conformists (aside from military)?  

If I ever got one I'd probably want it changed to something else in six months . . .


----------



## MikeK (Jun 19, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Here's me:



Whoever would do that to himself has a strong wish to be left alone.

Imagine seeing that face looking in your window on a rainy night.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm getting this next weekend, but the snake will be wrapped around my arm and "don't tread on me" will be above the snake.


----------



## editec (Jun 19, 2011)

I like tatoos on some other people...sailors, bikers, sideshow freaks especially.

It saddens me when I see a young kids getting tatooed.

I think in most cases tatoos detract from people's inherent beauty.

_But hey! ~_ its THEIR body, so who am I to tell them what do do with it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Uuummmmm, I'm former military with a tattoo and currently out of shape (age and physical issues can have that affect sometimes).  I guess I'm a degenerate scumbag.........


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Svante said:


> this guy his dad put a tattoo o n his arm. it is cool.
> i like tattoos but i dont have any yet.
> 
> ...



Larry gets home late one night and his wife, Linda, says, "Where in the hell have you been?"

Larry replies, "I was out getting a tattoo."

"A tattoo?" she frowned. "What kind of tattoo did you get?"

"I got a hundred dollar bill on my privates," he said proudly.

"What the hell were you thinking?" she said, shaking her head in disdain. "Why on earth would an accountant get a hundred Dollar bill tattooed on his privates?"

"Well, one, I like to watch my money grow. Two, once in a while I like to play with my money. Three, I like how money feels in my hand. And, lastly, instead of you going out shopping, you can stay right here at home and blow a hundred bucks anytime you want."


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2011)

not particularly


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 19, 2011)

Tatoos are like deciding to wear one shirt for the rest of your life.


----------



## editec (Jun 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Tatoos are like deciding to wear one shirt for the rest of your life.


 
Bingo!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 19, 2011)

Dont have any, dont want any.

Never saw a picture of anything I wanted on my body permenantly.

They do not bother me on other people.

Some are beautiful some not so much.

Its just ink and I just dont understand all the hullaballoo about it.

I once rented my house to a young woman with a huge tattoo on her forearm.

It was of the dead brother she loved very much and always wanted him with her.

Some tattoos serve a real purpose in peoples lives.


----------



## Samson (Jun 19, 2011)

filled in with blue, black, and white, and invisible most of the time.


----------



## Samson (Jun 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Some tattoos serve a real purpose in peoples lives.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 19, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I have a few and I certainly don't consider myself a degenerate. In fact quite the opposite.
> 
> Honestly I consider people that judge others by they way the look or dress quite cowardly and shallow. You know, the type that talk big shit with impunity from behind their keyboards?


I figger *most* degenerates would never cop to who they are. See because then they'd have to be honest with themselves and go on a path to improvement. Why do that when you can just "define deviancy down" on you own terms right?  

Admit it, you got those tattoos to get attention. Well guess what, you're getting attention. Just not the kind you wanted, too bad for you. You have the right to get tattoos, I have the right to not like them.


----------



## Samson (Jun 19, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few and I certainly don't consider myself a degenerate. In fact quite the opposite.
> ...



Yeah, some Tattos are JUST WRONG:


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 19, 2011)

His daughter will love that one


----------



## Samson (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd like to meet her:


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few and I certainly don't consider myself a degenerate. In fact quite the opposite.
> ...



Yup and like all the rest of us you have the right to be a judgmental asshole, of course we retain the right to point out such failings........


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 19, 2011)

Can you say photoshop


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 19, 2011)

I have seen tattoos that I could say "That is an interesting tattoo"

I have never seen one where I could say "You look a lot better since you got that tattoo"


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 19, 2011)

No.  I don't like tattoos.  I was in the Navy for 20 years and I never got one.  I've seen a couple here and there over the years that I thought didn't look so bad but generally speaking, I think they are disgusting.  Nothing is more of a turn off to me than a woman with a tattoo.  They are just gross.


----------



## Samson (Jun 19, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I was standing waiting for a elevator, and noticed the guy next to me had a wifebeater on and was showing tats: I was so astonished that I blurted out "Who is that woman whose face is tattooed so many times on you (like a DOZEN headshots)?"

He explained, rather heatedly, that his cellmate had practiced on him whilst he was imprisoned.

I took another elevator.


----------



## JW Frogen (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeep moment.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 19, 2011)

Samson said:


> I'd like to meet her:



Wow...a fine art octopus.


Or maybe it is a squid.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2011)

Like most things beauty related, it depends on the person and the tat.  Some look great; inspiring, sexy, or just plain cool.  Some look horrible; badly done, poorly placed, or just too much.  That's one reason I never got one, I wanted to be 100% sure it was right since it would be permanent, and I never came across something I thought I just had to have.

Now carvings, on the other hand, are better as they fade over time!  (so long as you don't redo the same one repeatedly too often )


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 20, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few and I certainly don't consider myself a degenerate. In fact quite the opposite.
> ...



I'll admit I got the tattoos because I like appropriate body art and I had that right, if you'll admit your a dushbag if for no other reason than you have the right. And of course you get to sit behind the keyboard and say stupid shit you'd never say to my face.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 20, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Isn't that one of the requirements to be a pirate?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 20, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Arrr matey!!


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't like them, but that's just me.  If someone thinks they just HAVE to get one, put it in a discrete location.  That thing is going to grown and change over time with the rest of your body.  It's permanent.  What you thought was sooooo cool at 18 may not be quite so cool at 48.  The prevalence of tattoos today is a fad.  Everyone is getting one.  Who knows, 10 years from now they may fall out of fashion just like platform shoes, bell bottom pants and mullets and you are stuck with that shit all over your arms and legs for the rest of your life.  Not to mention, I know employers that will give you an interview, but will toss your application in the trash can when you leave if you have visible tats.


----------



## Samson (Jun 20, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> I don't like them, but that's just me.  If someone thinks they just HAVE to get one, put it in a discrete location.  That thing is going to grown and change over time with the rest of your body.  It's permanent.  What you thought was sooooo cool at 18 may not be quite so cool at 48.  The prevalence of tattoos today is a fad.  Everyone is getting one.  Who knows, 10 years from now they may fall out of fashion just like platform shoes, bell bottom pants and mullets and you are stuck with that shit all over your arms and legs for the rest of your life.  Not to mention, I know employers that will give you an interview, but will toss your application in the trash can when you leave if you have visible tats.



Ditto for military recruiters:

I recently visited a Recruiting Sargent in Boulder County (like Austin, TX, a liberal stronghold surrounded by red). He was mildly questioned my son about criminal history, mental and health issues, but was VERY poingant about the question, "DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS??"

When my son replied, "No," he was obviously relieved, expelling a Great Sigh, and saying, "That's GREEEAT!" in something like a Tony the Tiger of Frosted Flakes Fame immatation.

Before we left several recruits arrived for some pre-bootcamp PT, covered with tats.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 20, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


>



Did you get del's permission before posting his pic?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 20, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh geezz..now that's just one sick pic!


----------



## random3434 (Jun 20, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I hid his socks, and snapped it while he was looking for them.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2011)

Not my scene.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Not my scene.



Here Sherry, some eye bleach for ya!


----------



## Samson (Jun 20, 2011)

Dabs said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



It could be a lot worse....


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2011)

I always wanted a tattoo when I was younger but, at 34, have yet to get one.  I always stumble on what to get tattooed.


a friend of mine is a PhD of Physics who has a tribal tattoo on his lower forearm, which, causes him to wear long sleeves when giving presentations.  Makes me chuckle.


----------



## Samson (Jun 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> I always wanted a tattoo when I was younger but, at 34, have yet to get one.  I always stumble on what to get tattooed.
> 
> 
> a friend of mine is a PhD of Physics who has a tribal tattoo on his lower forearm, which, causes him to wear long sleeves when giving presentations.  Makes me chuckle.



I got mine when I was 47.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Not my scene.
> ...



Oh he is a yummy one....it took me 5 minutes to notice the tat on his arm.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2011)

Samson said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I always wanted a tattoo when I was younger but, at 34, have yet to get one.  I always stumble on what to get tattooed.
> ...



I'll get one someday.  But, I'm glad I've waited until later in life so that 1. it's not faded and shitty looking and 2. I can choose something that is a bit more reflective than a dragon of a skull.


I was talking to a boss of mine about tattoos once and made some joke about how stupid barbed wire tattoos around the bicep look on people after the fad died...  well, wouldn't you know it, he had one.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope. Never have.

A butterfly today is a pterodactyl in 40 years


----------



## Samson (Jun 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I'd still like to get Winged Monkeys Flying out of My Ass....


----------



## Samson (Jun 20, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Nope. Never have.
> 
> A butterfly today is a pterodactyl in 40 years





You considered getting a Butterfly?




A Pterodactyl would be the least of your problems..


----------



## hortysir (Jun 20, 2011)

Samson said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Never have.
> ...



On a woman's tit, ya boob!!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 20, 2011)

I think back in the day, it was thought that tattoos were gotten by those from the wrong side of the tracks. These days they're a cultural symbol and are more about self expression.
Me I hate tattoos. Always have. Mainly because when people hit their 50s and 60s they won't looks so hot.
In saying that, I found out after my 91 year old grandmother died, she had a tattoo, which she got in the 1930s....


----------



## hortysir (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> I think back in the day, it was thought that tattoos were gotten by those from the wrong side of the tracks. These days they're a cultural symbol and are more about self expression.
> Me I hate tattoos. Always have. Mainly because when people hit their 50s and 60s they won't looks so hot.
> In saying that, I found out after my 91 year old grandmother died, she had a tattoo, which she got in the 1930s....



Yep....used to be just for sailors and convicts.

Why do young women want to resemble that??


----------



## Samson (Jun 20, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I think back in the day, it was thought that tattoos were gotten by those from the wrong side of the tracks. These days they're a cultural symbol and are more about self expression.
> ...



I cannot imagine


----------



## Polk (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always found them gross.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2011)

Samson said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




back in college I almost had Sigma Tau Gamma tattooed on me.  I'm very glad I chose otherwise.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> I think back in the day, it was thought that tattoos were gotten by those from the wrong side of the tracks. These days they're a cultural symbol and are more about self expression.
> Me I hate tattoos. Always have. Mainly because when people hit their 50s and 60s they won't looks so hot.
> In saying that, I found out after my 91 year old grandmother died, she had a tattoo, which she got in the 1930s....



interesting.  What was the tattoo?


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 20, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I think back in the day, it was thought that tattoos were gotten by those from the wrong side of the tracks. These days they're a cultural symbol and are more about self expression.
> ...



Things change. Getting a tat now is not about resembling military or prison. I think the only place left on the body that says ex-con is on the stomach or face.

Personally I find a thin band around one ankle to be pretty sexy, or something small on a shoulder if done right.


----------



## Samson (Jun 20, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Anything above the collar says, "Don't Trust Me."


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 20, 2011)

Samson said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I am forming a theory. Samson is Dabs....


----------



## editec (Jun 21, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Not my scene.
> ...


 
Now seriously...does anyone here really think a TAT is going to improve THAT?!


----------

